# T wall evolution



## Bipolar Spider (Jun 8, 2014)

All Exo's and wanted to do a display type thing.

Changed my mind on the setups, too minimal and started turning to terrestrials as I had all pokies



Tried a theme thing but that wasn't really working either



IKEA Expedit shelf, tried  fitting my existing vivs on but it could be better



Changed the 60x45x60's for 60x45x30's instead and went the terrestrial route



The Nano's hold my Metallicas and werent really filling the shelf space enough so changed them to 30 cubes and more 60x45x30's





Installed some IKEA dioders







Then time to set them up, originally it was going to be aquarium ornaments (like the tree you see inside one of them) but couldn't afford that for each so went with simple cork bark instead










Wall semi finished, some can do with improvements

For now they're all happy from what I can see, i've given them all 2-3 floors, multiple hides of all sizes etc and they use it all.


Inside are all Adult females

2 Lasiodora parahybana 
2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
2 Nhandu Chromatus
1 Grammostola Porteri
1 Brachypelma smithi











































Still have 3 pokies (2 metallica and 1 Subfusca LL) in the Nanos




And 2 more juv A. Genic's in plastic tubs.

thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Medusa (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orpheusr0ck (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome terra setups! The fact that it all works together makes me green with envy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice! 
The whole display looks amazing. You are talented, how long did it take to make each display?


BTW the Gollum one looks pretty cool actually. I would kept that one.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jun 21, 2014)

_Very_ nice! I really enjoy it under the white light. Are those Ikea LEDs dimmable?

I've seen a few setups using Expedits (a personal Ikea favorite) before, and this is easily one of the most visually striking. Most that I've seen use the 12in vivs in every pocket, but I like how you've varied the sizes. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## Mindibun (Jun 21, 2014)

Where did you get the cork ? Pieces like that are really pricey around here - like $30 each.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jun 25, 2014)

I am in love with these various set ups and the overall arrangement. Hoping to have something similar in the future, that's for sure.

You've definitely got an eye for terrarium-scaping. Well done.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for looking and commenting people.

Unfortunately these particular LED's aren't dimmable but they do make some that are, just cost a bit more I think.

Cork isn't really that expensive here in the UK it's just difficult finding the right bit's. I gave up on trying to find the right XL cork tubes and started making my own out of flat bits.


The idea came from seeing these pictures, I liked how it seems as if it's *inside* it's hole in the ground. Instead of trying to create outside the hide I tried making just one large hide. As a wall it comes together in person, not so much in pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AZguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow VERY impressive! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 19, 2014)

looks amazing but id raise the sub levels in most of those just for safty reasons but otherwize its great. iv been planning on converting an oooold big screen to a few T vivs maybe a scorp or two. looks great tho but id prefer diy to buy ;P thats just me tho ofcourse XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David VB (Aug 19, 2014)

I really like that you changed en evolved in what ends up in awesome looking setups  The idea with the cork like that, creating a bigger hide with room on top is something i like a lot and might steal for future projects, if i'm allowed  (not that you can do anything about it when i do, hahaha). Anyway, great stuff mate.

PS : what is that pinkish white stuff on the substrate?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks again guys, the pink stuff is part of the live spagnum (sp?) moss that comes in a pack, looks pretty cool I thought. 

These are all due for a change soon so will be revising how they're setup. Seeing how they've adapted has given me new ideas.

Please feel free to use anything useful you can get from this by all means


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 20, 2014)

Very awesome arrangement and such variety!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow! Amazing set ups.


----------



## Mike41793 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks nice. Good job!


----------



## High Lord Dee (Sep 15, 2014)

Incredible!  I know how much work it is so now sit back and enjoy!  Great job.


----------



## Oumriel (Sep 18, 2014)

I love love this!  Totally going to copy. If I post pics I will give you inspirational credit!


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Sep 21, 2014)

lol no worries man


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright guys bit of an update on today's events and the wall. Bought a couple more larger vivs and moving all the 30's to their own wall. 

So last night I had to capture 7 juvi genics, 3 AF genics, 2 AF Parahybana's, 2 AF N. Chromatus, 1 P. juvi p metallica, 4 AF Chile's  and a few others of whatever. Was fun.

Here's today's pics of just the breakdown and will update when sorted


Took out the divides on the middle shelf and put them under the middle legs to strengthen it. Now 6 60x45x30'2 can fit on 1 EXPEDIT





2 new vivs with a few of the old all cleaned up





Some supplies




3 just ready to clean out and build up again.




This time i'm going to do a labyrinth kinda thing with the cork. Same idea of levels etc but this time all walkways will link to each other. 

After watching them for so long I notice who and who wants the extra space etc. Not touching the 30's today as these 6 will be enough to keep me busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome.
An organized museum look gives the newbies that come over a sense of respect instead of a dirty pet shop.

First impressions to the hobby in your place should spark a new flame to the noobs on the fence.

Some people have no idea of the hobby.
I had no idea about the cowfish, clown triggers and dog face puffers until one day either.

Thanks for the museum style.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Oct 27, 2014)

Cheers sweetypie!


Ok so only managed to do 4 yesterday as I ran out of cork, everyone else has gone into temporary 30's till I get more.

Now all tunnels link to each other under the earth. It's been fun watching them explore and set silk trails. Bloody Nhandu as usual has found one one spot I can't see her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 27, 2014)

Your house is awesome


----------



## tweakz (Oct 28, 2014)

How much do you spend just on cork?


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Oct 30, 2014)

About £30, it's cheap and I know the pet shop boys


----------



## tweakz (Oct 30, 2014)

the 80's group? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Oct 31, 2014)

Also know Elvis


----------



## sublimejimbob (Nov 2, 2014)

After seeing your T wall I went to ikea and bought the same dioders! I tad bit expensive but way worth the price!


----------



## archaeosite (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful setup. It's an inspiration for when my slings grow up.


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice display setup! Would love to have room for something like this someday


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheers guys


Right finished the wall and started on the second wall, will be building them over the next few days. Sorry about the iphone quality pics


----------



## sweetypie (Nov 15, 2014)

Bipolar Spider said:


> Cheers guys


Now that we have seen your video collection that easily rivals documentaries on Netflix or cable etc., please put that room into video form!
 Even if it is just a tutorial or something.

You have one of the most museum-like existing rooms on the planet.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Nov 16, 2014)

Haha cheers sweetypie yeah that's a good idea actually never thought of a non artsy just straight docu style .. i'll give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn I just hate it when people do what I do, only alot better.
Awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Feb 22, 2015)

Quick update, purchased a few pokie communals, LL Subfusca's and Regalis, 10 in all. First attempt at housing was a fail as you can see, will do it properly later


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 22, 2015)

Bipolar Spider said:


> Quick update, purchased a few pokie communals, LL Subfusca's and Regalis, 10 in all. First attempt at housing was a fail as you can see, will do it properly later


lol my p. camb suspected fem did this the first few days, now is in a hole never to be seen again XD [tho did spook her when she was drinking and she flew back into the hole XD]


----------



## scott308 (Jul 31, 2015)

Those enclosures are awesome!  Nice work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Dec 29, 2015)

scott308 said:


> Those enclosures are awesome!  Nice work.


cheers! new design tomorrow will update


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Dec 29, 2015)

can't wait to see the update!


----------



## donniedark0 (Dec 30, 2015)

What a wonderful thread here. I love the evolution of your set ups. Definitely sparks  some inspiration on what I will eventually build. AMAZING work!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow finally did an update, year late I know will upload pics soon, just popped back to see these pics


----------



## gypsy cola (Jul 7, 2017)

So those Nano's.. are they enough space for a Poki? I am trying to figure out what do with mine.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jul 11, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> So those Nano's.. are they enough space for a Poki? I am trying to figure out what do with mine.


Yup, kept a few singles in them and the Subfusca communal of 5 did well in them till I moved them into a 30 30 30


----------

